# 2009 Holiday Gift Guide for the Volkswagen Enthusiast



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

The holidays are quickly approaching and Black Friday is past. Tis the season for VWvortex to publish its Holiday Gift Guide – a list of cool VW-centric items for the enthusiast who has everything or ideas for our readers to share with inquiring loved ones when asked for their wish lists. 
* Full Story *


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Holiday Gift Guide for the Volkswagen Enthusiast ([email protected])*

Great Idea Guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: 2009 Holiday Gift Guide for the Volkswagen Enthusiast (rico_arg)*

Thanks Rico! And yeah, that's my 2.0T-converted Rabbit GTI with Zender body pieces from Forza. It's an addicting game.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how about making it real


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

I have that LEGO Beetle and its a thing of beauty!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_how about making it real









Minus the 2.0T, our David Herlihy already did. I made my Forza version to look like his.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

George, dontcha think those wheels ^^^ would make a great holiday gift idea, too? 
Or maybe one of these?


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 2009 Holiday Gift Guide for the Volkswagen Enthusiast ([email protected])*

$4,000 for Oakleys?!? Geez, I know carbon fiber is expensive to make, but you could buy carbon fiber accessories for a whole car for less than that


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

Th article says $119 for the LEGO Beetle but I cant find it for less than $175 ???


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Holiday Gift Guide for the Volkswagen Enthusiast ([email protected])*

EMPI Holiday VW Bus! Still time to get it for that Volkswagen enthusiast on your list (or yourself) for Christmas. Either variation 5 spoke mag wheels or smoothie wheels is available. Free shipping! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...LX:IT










_Modified by papa_vw at 7:53 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## N2OInferno (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Guack007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_Th article says $119 for the LEGO Beetle but I cant find it for less than $175 ???

http://shop.lego.com/product/?...To=US
Lego's site has it for 119.


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

When I click on that link it says not found


----------



## CapitolDubber (Jun 4, 2009)

Next year you guys gotta come out with this prior to December 1st .. I wanted everything on the list









Didn't get Forza (for myself) yet, but did get a Fast Jr. and another service manual tho Last year I got a mini bus


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looking good! Like your car bud


----------

